
Chromebook SSH, how to go ahead with that? - ankitvad
So, i have a Chromebook, setup with a simple Debian CLI. How would one go ahead to set up SSH and use secure-shell with tmux and stuff set up ?
======
ankitvad
Scrap this. SSH worked just fine. The stupid tmux config is a little messed
up.

